# WLAN-Stick unterbricht ohne vorwanung und mir ersichtlichen Grund die verbindung



## Henig (28. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Leute!

Ich habe seid längerem einen "Hama WLAN-USB-Stick 150 Mbps, Mini" und bisher auch keine wirklichen probleme gehabt. Aber in letzter Zeit bricht die Verbindung ab.

Das sollte in einem WLAN-Netz schonmal vorkommen klare sache, aber das fragliche an de sache kommt erst noch.

Undzwar möchte ich mich nach diesem Abbruch wieder mit dem Internet verbinden mache dementspechent "Verbindung Herstellen und Trennen" (Win 7 64Bit) auf, finde mein Netzwerk, will mich damit verbinden und bekomme kurz nach Verbindungsanforderung einen Fehler. Ich mein, wenn ich es erst garnicht finden würde ok... aber auch wenn ich die Netzwerkliste aktuallisiere findet mein Rechner meins kommt aber trotzdem nicht drauf...

In soeinem fall muss ich eine immer unterschiedliche zeit warten bis es wieder geht...
gestern abend z.B. von 23.40 bis vor 15 Minuten

Kann mir wer sagen, wie man das beheben kann oder was der Fehler sein könnte?

Danke vielmals mfG

Henig

//Edit:
Was mir GRade noch dazu einfällt... Mein Bruder nutz den gleichen WLAN-Stick und immer wenn meine Verbindung unterbrochen wird frage ich ihn, ob seine noch besteht... und das tut sie. Also eig müsste das ja an meinen Windowseinstellungen liegen oder nicht? Da würde ich dann aber nciht verstehen, wie das kommt, weil ich nix geändert habe =(


----------



## PC Heini (1. März 2011)

Grüss Dich

Eventuell mal den Treiber neu installieren, Software Einstellungen überprüfen, ( auch die vom Stick )
Andernfalls mal den Standort wechseln.
Mehr kommt mir mometan nicht in den Sinn.


----------



## Henig (20. Juni 2011)

Kleine Auffrischung...
Mir ist immernoch nicht klar, wo der Fehler liegen könnte...

Mir ist aber aufgefallen:
Ab und zu kommt eine Unterbrechung zustande, wenn sich eine meiner Katzen auf den schön warmen router setzt...

Aber wieso kann ich dann (nachdem ich sie verscheucht habe) immernoch das Netzwerk finden, aber keine Verbindung damit aufbauen?

Mit dem LAN-Kabel komme ich rein, auch wenn ich mit dem Stick nicht rein komme...

An der Routerconfig kann es nicht liegen... Die hab ich übeprüft.

Sobald ich dem Router den Stecker ziehe und den Saft zurück gebe, geht es wieder, sobald er läuft...

Erbitte dringende Tipps, mit denen ich diese Vebindungswiederherstellung vernünftig regeln kann...


MfG Henig


----------



## PC Heini (20. Juni 2011)

Hihi, Katzen mögens warm 

Wie sieht die Geschichte denn aus, wenn Du mal mit dem Stick Deines Bruders testest?
Schon mal nachgeschaut, ob im Systemereignis / Protokoll was zu finden wäre, was nen Hinweis brächte? ( zu finden unter System, Verwaltung ). Ich nehme mal an, Du hast unter Drahtlos Verbindung oder wie sich das in Win7 nennt, auch schon alles kontrolliert?

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Henig (13. Juli 2011)

sry für die späte antwort...
ja klar habe ich nachgesehen 

ich habe mittlerweile die befürchtung, dass, wenn die verbindung abbricht der router mich weiterhin in seiner "logged in liste" hat... also nach dem gästeliste prinzip... Heini ist schon drin also kommt nochn Heini nicht rein ^^

würde aber doch netzwertechnisch überhaupt keinen sinn machen ....

ich weiß nicht woans liegt glaube ich sollte mir einfach nen neuen router anschaffen oder ne vernünftige WLAN-Karte stadt son blöden stick ^^


----------



## PC Heini (13. Juli 2011)

Na ja, der Stick kann nichts dafür denke ich mal. Dann wohl eher der Router. Ab einem gewissen Alter kanns sein, dass der nicht mehr als ein Drahtlos verwalten kann. ( Was eigentlich stupid wäre ).
Greif mal auf den Router zu, sehe nach, ob sich in dessen Konfigurations Menue mehrere IPs für den Zugriff eintragen lassen.
Auf diese Idee komme ich, weil letzthin jemand ein Problem hatte, da mehrere Personen via Drahtlos auf nen Router kommen sollten. Der Router konnte aber nur 32 IPs verwalten. Desshalb vermute ich eher ein Konfigurations Problem dess Routers. ( Firmware Update ? )


----------

